# 3 Mile Doing What 2 Mile Does Best....



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

PRODUCING HUGE FISH!
Subscribe for more fishing content!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh look, another YouTube. Yay.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> Oh look, another YouTube. Yay.


Well...it beats a certain red neck making videos on how to do things the hard way or ass backwards or eating trash fish.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

kingfish501 said:


> Well...it beats a certain red neck making videos on how to do things the hard way or ass backwards or eating trash fish.


he was banned for using the word readneck.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

red the color. read the book. sounds the same. spelled difrent.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Googans with GoPro’s


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Y'all really Limited Out!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Where was he fishing at?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

wld1985 said:


> Where was he fishing at?


In tha water.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess I missed all the sarcasm in this post. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

MrFish said:


> Oh look, another YouTube. Yay.


Yes.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

stevenattsu said:


> Googans with GoPro’s


Yes.


60hertz said:


> Y'all really Limited Out!


Lol maybe a one man limit


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> In tha water.





specktackler57 said:


> Nice


Thank you brother!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

dclayton97 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Lol maybe a one man limit


Flew over your head.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Well...it beats a certain red neck making videos on how to do things the hard way or ass backwards or eating trash fish.





MrFish said:


> Oh look, another YouTube. Yay.
> [/QU





MrFish said:


> Flew over your head.





MrFish said:


> Flew over your head.


Bless my heart


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

dclayton97 said:


> Bless my heart


You'll last long being so sensitive.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

MrFish said:


> You'll last long being so sensitive.


Thank you! Tight lines brother.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

60hertz said:


> Y'all really Limited Out!


Whatever happened to Josh anyway? Haven't seen posts lately.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

SurfRidr said:


> Whatever happened to Josh anyway? Haven't seen posts lately.


Think he moved to Texas.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

we want mathgeek, we want mathgeek. which of you will give me a fish for a stone?
jack


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

At least somebody is fishing. Hell, I watch dive videos just to see a fish during this time of year. I hate the cold.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

wld1985 said:


> Where was he fishing at?


Like my English teacher used to say, "between that 'A' and that 'T'.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

My Mom would say, "Before the at". But it was the tap on the back of the head that made me remember what she said.  The answer is The 3 mile bridge. Looks like the north side but it's hard to tell.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, derick,
you might want to read up on some previous posts on this website about youtubers.
unless you have thick skin, you'll be crying in your beer after you read some of these posts.
btw, welcome to the forum.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> hey, derick,
> you might want to read up on some previous posts on this website about youtubers.
> unless you have thick skin, you'll be crying in your beer after you read some of these posts.
> btw, welcome to the forum.
> jack


Is he old enough to have a beer?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i thought the title said where they went fishing.
jack


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Is he old enough to have a beer?


hummmm, from the video, you could be on to something. 21?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> hummmm, from the video, you could be on to something. 21?
> jack


I didn't ackshually watch the video.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

it was pretty good. same old, same old. but like somebody said, nice to see something caught this time of year. drums are always fun to catch but i like something to eat if i catch it. i'm not very excited when i hang a shark or barracuda. fun for some, not for one, me.
jack


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Seems like I am finding more black drums every year…


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

jack2 said:


> hey, derick,
> you might want to read up on some previous posts on this website about youtubers.
> unless you have thick skin, you'll be crying in your beer after you read some of these posts.
> btw, welcome to the forum.
> jack


I'm a US Army veteran. My skin is thicka than a snicka


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dclayton97 said:


> I'm a US Army veteran. My skin is thicka than a snicka


my son is navy vet. thank you for your service.
jack


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

jack2 said:


> my son is navy vet. thank you for your service.
> jack


That's awesome man! I salute him for his service as well. It's not for everybody.
Was he ever lucky enough to get NAS Pensacola?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dclayton97 said:


> That's awesome man! I salute him for his service as well. It's not for everybody.
> Was he ever lucky enough to get NAS Pensacola?



no, trained at great lakes in il. and stationed in va. beach.
jack


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

jack2 said:


> no, trained at great lakes in il. and stationed in va. beach.
> jack


I was stationed in VA too.
Small world.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

jack2 said:


> no, trained at great lakes in il. and stationed in va. beach.
> jack


I was about 30 minutes away from VA Beach- Fort Eustis


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought I read an article saying the coast guard had a 500 yard limit as in fishing around the bridge, due to the construction and demo


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

dclayton97 said:


> I was about 30 minutes away from VA Beach- Fort Eustis


drake was at the norfolk naval station and lived in va. beach.
jack


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

dclayton97 said:


> I was about 30 minutes away from VA Beach- Fort Eustis


I was at Ft Useless, too. 97th Heavy Boat, then Ft Story with the 331 when they had hovercraft.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> I was at Ft Useless, too. 97th Heavy Boat, then Ft Story with the 331 when they had hovercraft.


Shut up! That's crazy man. Boy how I miss those motor pool Mondays lol.
I was on the LSV 1 till after Kuwait. After deployment they sent me to 97th.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

wld1985 said:


> I thought I read an article saying the coast guard had a 500 yard limit as in fishing around the bridge, due to the construction and demo


If thats the case I had no idea.
I guess we were risking it for the biscuit.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

jack2 said:


> drake was at the norfolk naval station and lived in va. beach.
> jack


That's awesome. 
I'm telling you man. Winter speck bite is ridiculous up there!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

dclayton97 said:


> That's awesome.
> I'm telling you man. Winter speck bite is ridiculous up there!


Did you ever try for the grey trout up there? Looks like a giant white trout. Made specks look like midgets.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Did you ever try for the grey trout up there? Looks like a giant white trout. Made specks look like midgets.


I only caught specs up there.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Only place I caught the slob grey trout was on the fishing pier located on Chesapeake Bridge Tunnel. Caught a lot of doormat flounder up there fishing Deepwater Shoal and Concrete Ships. Caught bluefish weighing 20 pounds plus all over the bay.

I was one of the first that I know of to hit the piers in the bay with a cobia rod and ling jig.


----------



## dclayton97 (Jan 29, 2021)

kingfish501 said:


> Only place I caught the slob grey trout was on the fishing pier located on Chesapeake Bridge Tunnel. Caught a lot of doormat flounder up there fishing Deepwater Shoal and Concrete Ships. Caught bluefish weighing 20 pounds plus all over the bay.
> 
> I was one of the first that I know of to hit the piers in the bay with a cobia rod and ling jig.


Yeah I've come across several videos of people fishing what sounds like you're talking about. I do want to get back up there eventually. Maybe around cobia season!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

dclayton97 said:


> Yeah I've come across several videos of people fishing what sounds like you're talking about. I do want to get back up there eventually. Maybe around cobia season!


Cobia season in no longer worth it anymore. Last year, they shut down cobia fishing 2 weeks before the normal time cobia arrive that far north.

My friend had a 24' Wellcraft Airslot and had a tower with controls built for it. Back then, we were among the first boats....possibly even the first boat...to use a tower and specifically target cobia inside the bay. Our hotspot was the Cabbage Patch. Outside the bay, we'd haunt Chesapeake Light.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

when i was visiting my son, we charter a boat to catch cobia. the captain stayed in the tower looking and the deck hand, my son, his buddy, and me caught 15 in. spanish. for $800. 10% for the deck hand, too. i didn't argue in front of my son.
damn. i called the captain for some kinda refund and he said tough shit.
i saw that chesapeake bay bridge and tunnel and thought it would have been better than trolling for damn bait. sheez.
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> when i was visiting my son, we charter a boat to catch cobia. the captain stayed in the tower looking and the deck hand, my son, his buddy, and me caught 15 in. spanish. for $800. 10% for the deck hand, too. i didn't argue in front of my son.
> damn. i called the captain for some kinda refund and he said tough shit.
> i saw that chesapeake bay bridge and tunnel and thought it would have been better than trolling for damn bait. sheez.
> jack


Did the same thing in NC. Deckhand kept trying to talk up 12" Spanish.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jack2 said:


> when i was visiting my son, we charter a boat to catch cobia. the captain stayed in the tower looking and the deck hand, my son, his buddy, and me caught 15 in. spanish. for $800. 10% for the deck hand, too. i didn't argue in front of my son.
> damn. i called the captain for some kinda refund and he said tough shit.
> i saw that chesapeake bay bridge and tunnel and thought it would have been better than trolling for damn bait. sheez.
> jack


Actually, there are several piers right around Va. Beach that produce smoker kings and I used to catch some nice cobia off them. Sandbridge is a good pier for smokers.


----------

